# Looking for work!



## heather.adamec1@facebook.com (Aug 31, 2011)

My name is Heather. I live in North Western IL. I have my CPC-A and am having no luck finding a job. I have applied everywhere that I can think of and no luck. Please HELP!!! Ive been so unlucky lately I could write a country song. LOL. Any suggestions would be great. thank you!


----------



## cjmusser (Aug 31, 2011)

It all depends on what area you want to get into (facility vs. office) but I am seeing this happen to a lot of people.  My advice in this changing healthcare climate is to get a position with a large hospital and health network (one that owns hospitals and physician groups and other related health care entities).  Get your foot in the door in any position you can live with (reception, billing, scheduling, etc).  Most of these larger organizations promote from within and you will have time to move into a position in the coding or compliance department.  

There are still a few private practice offices but they are quickly being bought out by the larger systems and usually cannot offer the resources or benefits that the larger systems can offer.  That is not to say that there is a private practice that you could gain some valuable experience. 

Also, attend local AAPC chapter meetings to network.  I have gotten most of my leads through networking.  Even talking with the office manager at my own Physician's office when I moved into a new area put me in touch with a consultant who I have been working with now for almost three years.

I remember being where you are. I took a job as a receptionist in a Urology practice and over 15 years later I am a Physician Compliance Auditor/Analyst and Educator for multispecialties.  

Don't give up!  

Christie


----------

